# niarchos



## liz m (Mar 14, 2012)

I would like to contact Janice who wrote about a mistake she made while working as a typist in the stores control dept. of Niarchos in London.
My father worked in this dept. until his death in 1967.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Liz m* and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------

